# Big Cats,thylacines And Yowies



## herpie boy (Oct 27, 2007)

anyone have any interesting crypto stories or sitings...........pumas, tassie tigers on the main land, yowies,fish man. i myself have never seen any of these but my entire family swear black and blue that they have seen many tassie tigers in gippsland,victoria. my dad has been trying to get conclusive photographic evidents fo just on 10 years now with infra red survailence equipment out in the bush.


----------



## alex_c (Oct 27, 2007)

there is also a lot of feral dogs in gippsland so that could explain it


----------



## PhilK (Oct 27, 2007)

herpie boy said:


> anyone have any interesting crypto stories or sitings...........pumas, tassie tigers on the main land, yowies,fish man. i myself have never seen any of these but my entire family swear black and blue that they have seen many tassie tigers in gippsland,victoria. my dad has been trying to get conclusive photographic evidents fo just on 10 years now with infra red survailence equipment out in the bush.


 
Definitly didn't see thylacines. No way could they out compete foxes and feral dogs. And they'd eat toads (if the canies are even down there?).

If teams upon teams of scientists can't find thylacines, I always doubt these stories.


----------



## herpie boy (Oct 27, 2007)

your right we have trapped them and also feral cats in what some of you might know (the eco trrap). my entire family couldnt mistake such a uniqe animal for a dog , they say that they move nothing like a dog. anyway wanna hear some others stories


----------



## PhilK (Oct 27, 2007)

Your entire family should go and get some scientists and show them the spot, because for a bunch of people to have seen them, they must be fairly prolific!!

I've always been intrigued by the 'panther' in S.A (I think it was S.A).. Never really believed it, but definitly intrigued.


----------



## Viridae (Oct 27, 2007)

Some farmer supposedly shot a "panther" years and years ago - took a photo and kept the tail, DNA tests found that it was actually just a massive feral cat. And we are talking seriously massive. It was in the herald sun a couple of years ago.


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 27, 2007)

There was an immature puma shot in Victoria many years ago and is mounted in someones living room, and unlike all the other reports this was confirmed as an actual puma, but I suppose you have to take their word on where it was actually shot.


----------



## cement (Oct 27, 2007)

I was travelling up the coast one year and stopped for a break. there was a travelling zoo vehicle in the rest area with a massive black panther in a cage on the back of this ute. It was just sitting quitely looking out at the mountains, I took my boy who was one, over for a closer look while the driver was asleep and my dog came too. He was smelling cat and getting excited but didn't see it till he followed the scent right to the back of the ute, he looked up (the cat had been watching him come) and the panther gave him this almighty hiss and don't muck with me face. My big couragous cattle cross bully who I never saw scared in his life ran straight back to me and hid behind my legs!!


----------



## alex_c (Oct 27, 2007)

Viridae said:


> Some farmer supposedly shot a "panther" years and years ago - took a photo and kept the tail, DNA tests found that it was actually just a massive feral cat. And we are talking seriously massive. It was in the herald sun a couple of years ago.


 it was actually a deer hunter. but obviously dse would want to cover it up.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 27, 2007)

Why would the DSE want to cover up the fact a deer hunter shot it? Deer aren't native.. so shoot 'em!


----------



## alex_c (Oct 27, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Why would the DSE want to cover up the fact a deer hunter shot it? Deer aren't native.. so shoot 'em!


 no that big cats are out there i guess they wouldnt want to alarm people


----------



## PhilK (Oct 27, 2007)

They didn't cover it up.. It was in The Herald..?


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 27, 2007)

read on a yowei hunter website about a yowie sighting just down the road from where i live.
aparretly these 2 kids were walking in the bush at early morning (and a bit alcohol induced) and this big yowie came out of no where ran straight for them, so they high tailed it and ran home. when i read this on the website i talked to my mate whom lives pretty much on that area of bush and told him the year it happend and the season and he pissed himself laughing. turns out that during that time one of his mates had just brought himself a gillies (sp) suit for hunting and was curious about how it goes when you run with it on, so whe went jogging down the exact path the kids saw this Yowie. hahahhah so if i catch my mates mate do i get some reward or anything?


----------



## alex_c (Oct 27, 2007)

PhilK said:


> They didn't cover it up.. It was in The Herald..?


yes but then after the dna test they said it was a feral cat. thats the cover up


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 27, 2007)

I'd love to believe there are thylacines wandering around out in the desolate parts of the Tassie wilderness! How extraordinarily exciting would it be to see something that has survived the horrors of human habitation! My fingers have always been crossed for this one!


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 27, 2007)

panther sightings have been reported in blue mountains area
lions aswel
the story goes that they are all decendant from animals released into the wild after old circuses went bankrupt years ago


----------



## alex_c (Oct 27, 2007)

Gecko_ProCs said:


> panther sightings have been reported in blue mountains area
> lions aswel
> the story goes that they are all decendant from animals released into the wild after old circuses went bankrupt years ago


which is highly plausible really


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 27, 2007)

If there are big cats on the loose here, they are just a bigger feral cat that require a bigger bullet!


----------



## alex_c (Oct 27, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> If there are big cats on the loose here, they are just a bigger feral cat that require a bigger bullet!


 yep exactly


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 27, 2007)

hahaha yep
but would be cool to see one
although i really doubt you would ever see it unless it came out in the open 
or into suburbia haha
i reckon they would thrive out there in the mountains


----------



## falconboy (Oct 27, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> I'd love to believe there are thylacines wandering around out in the desolate parts of the Tassie wilderness! How extraordinarily exciting would it be to see something that has survived the horrors of human habitation! My fingers have always been crossed for this one!



I agree, it would be fantastic to think there are still some about. After a trip to Tassie a few years ago, and seeing how much uninhabitable (an uninhabited) bush there is, I don't believe its impossible that there may be small colonys somewhere - but maybe its wishful thinking. Although you would think with all the searching etc that at least one would be sighted since they were presumed extinct since 1936 or something. Its a real shame foxes seem to now be in Tassie, very bad news indeed.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 27, 2007)

alex_c said:


> yes but then after the dna test they said it was a feral cat. thats the cover up


 
Yeah it could be conspiracy cover up .... or it could've been a big feral cat.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 27, 2007)

haha umm i wassnt talking about them thriving in Tassie
i was talking about them thriving in the blue mountains


----------



## alex_c (Oct 27, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Yeah it could be conspiracy cover up .... or it could've been a big feral cat.


yes but cats dont get that big. and plus our wildlife agencies are known to have done some pretty shonky things in the past so really nothing would surprise me


----------



## PhilK (Oct 27, 2007)

*Gecko:* same thing. There are still no big prey items in the Blue Mountains

*alex:* cats can get huge. Especially if they're out in the wild. They adapt very quickly (hence why feral cats are _everywhere_). Size can easily be adapted to allow them to feed on bigger prey items than they normally could. As for the shonky things they've done.. For all we know it's all rumour. We wouldn't know for sure.


----------



## alex_c (Oct 27, 2007)

PhilK said:


> *Gecko:* same thing. There are still no big prey items in the Blue Mountains
> 
> *alex:* cats can get huge. Especially if they're out in the wild. They adapt very quickly (hence why feral cats are _everywhere_). Size can easily be adapted to allow them to feed on bigger prey items than they normally could. As for the shonky things they've done.. For all we know it's all rumour. We wouldn't know for sure.


yes but honestly whos to say it isnt like the cane toads? and something the government doesnt want people to know about. the truth is there has been a lot of big cats brought into this country with circuses,wildlife parks etc and the us military in ww2 so it is very possible that they are out there


----------



## alex_c (Oct 27, 2007)

http://www.webace.com.au/~pwest/marca/index.html


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 27, 2007)

*PhilK*: plenty of big Greys around up there, not to mention the odd bushwalker  
also a panther wouldnt really need the amount of meat that is on wildebeast and Zebra
a wilderbeast would feed a small pride of lions for a few days, hence the reason they work as a team to bring one down, you dont see every individual lion take a wilderbeast or zebra for its own
think about it, solitary cats dont take down big game, mostly animals like Gazel, Goat, Deer or Antelope and a Grey kangaroo would closley match the meat found on a Gazel so yes a Panther would do quite well in the mountains


----------



## ace#74 (Oct 27, 2007)

what is a yowie supposed to look like?


----------



## Oskorei (Oct 27, 2007)

its the aussie version of big foot, the yeti etc


----------



## lazybuddha (Oct 28, 2007)

i thought it was that little chocolate thingy you buy at the supermarket.... you know with the toy inside


----------



## =bECS= (Oct 28, 2007)

alex_c said:


> http://www.webace.com.au/~pwest/marca/index.html




Funny, the last update i could find on that site was back on 2002, maybe they gave up??!
There was alot of hype around here last year when a local newspaper did an article on reported sightings of a big black cats in the area.

Only lasted about a week and nothing since.............


----------



## Khagan (Oct 28, 2007)

So, how bout drop bears? :lol:


----------



## =bECS= (Oct 28, 2007)

Hahahahahaha, i remember we freaked alot of yr7 kids out about drop bears at the yr7/yr11 camp!!!!!
It was ages ago, but still makes me laugh, they freaked when we attacked their tent in the middle of the night


----------



## Khagan (Oct 28, 2007)

becswillbe said:


> Hahahahahaha, i remember we freaked alot of yr7 kids out about drop bears at the yr7/yr11 camp!!!!!
> It was ages ago, but still makes me laugh, they freaked when we attacked their tent in the middle of the night



Lol poor guys.. They are scarred for life now.


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 28, 2007)

Extinct...PAH....your over run with them !!  http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2003/08/18/1061059765660.html


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 28, 2007)

Finding live thylacines would be great but it is highly unlikely, I'm fairly certain that their habitat was the more open areas of tassy not the deep dark forest where there would be little food available.
As for big cats, in my travels I've seen plenty of ferals and they do tend to be larger than their domestic cousins, but there is no way that I would mistake one for a panther. Mind you, when I go bush, I don't take two or three slabs with me.


----------



## herpie boy (Oct 28, 2007)

cheers for your comments guys. it would be amazing if a small conolny of thylacines were found and we could have a second chance at conservation. i guess it is just a big reminder to learn from our mistakes and that extiction is forever .


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 28, 2007)

*PhilK*

It is completely possible that there are thylacine like animals roaming the aussie bush. Have you looked out the window and seen how big our country is? Anything is possible with the ammount of country we have, i doubt they would be thylacines due to the ammount of isolation time between what was on tassie and the mainland but it could be something similar. There is even some intriguing video evidence of such an animal. 

As for big cats... I am pretty confident that there are some in the South East of the country. The ammount of sightings reported and the fact the the NSW govt set up a task force to deal with them says to me that it is quite likely that there is something out there. The argument that there isn't large enough prey items out there for them is bollocks. Big cats like pumas (which are actually classed as a small cat) quite happily live on mice and rats if that is all they can find.


----------



## m.punja (Oct 28, 2007)

my brother and uncle swear on their lives that they saw a puma in the blue mountains. It moved to fast to get a photo of it though. It was drinking some wate when they noticed it and once the camera was set up it looked at them and took off. I think it's possible, just like I think it's possibly for the tas tigers to be living where Herpie's dad says so. As for all the 'scientists' that have searched for them over the years, have they actually searched on the mainland for these guys?


----------



## cris (Oct 28, 2007)

I have no doubt there are large cats around in most areas of Australia(double domestic size+) most of them would just be large feral cats but there have been escaped big cats in the past so quite possible there are more still around. Big small cats would thrive in many areas of Australia, i would imagine they could catch macropods fairly easy too.

There was a large black cat shot a few years ago and it was found to be a large feral cat after genetic analysis. 

As for bunyips and yowies i really doubt such things would exist these days, but i wouldnt be supprised if human like species used to live here, many aboriginal tribes claim of the existance of such ppl.


----------



## Radar (Oct 28, 2007)

There was one feral cat shot in western QLD that weighed in at 16kg, now thats a HHUUUGGGEEE cat. Having said that, there was actually video evidence of a pather/very large, very black, very feline looking thing down in Victoria or NSW, can't remember which. Quite good quality video, of this thing walking around on a hillside, out in the open in some sheep farmers paddock, was on TV (so it must be real, lol) on night a fair while back. Knowing what some of the 'private zoos' in this country have in stock, it really wouldnt amaze me if there was one or two getting around.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 28, 2007)

I think that vid was taken in the UK. It was night vision footage wasn't it?


----------



## hazzard (Oct 28, 2007)

I saw a big black cat about a month back crossing the road at gross vale NSW (where there have been 
over 30 sightings) on the way to work. Most sigthings are by farmers with sheep!

I couldn't say it was a panther, i jumped from the car and tried to follow it but i'm not as nimble as a cat hehehe! 

It was big, jetblack and sleek. There were largish cat prints where it leapt from the side of the road into the bush. I couldn't get my mobile phone out quick enough to get a shot. Damn it took me 5 mins to calm down and thin rationally about what i saw. I never told anyone about it (except 2 members from this site) as there have been enough sightings without evidence. And it was near a local primary school.


----------



## Radar (Oct 28, 2007)

No, wasnt night vision, was early morning I think. It could have been overseas, but I could swear it was aussie (could easily be wrong, though, lol)


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll see if i can dredge up the thylacine like film that i saw


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 28, 2007)

Took a while but here it is

[video=youtube;RDlzXfZ9JDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDlzXfZ9JDU[/video]

Some people are tryin to pass it off as a panther, i recon it is some kind of marsupial.


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 28, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> Took a while but here it is
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDlzXfZ9JDU
> 
> Some people are tryin to pass it off as a panther, i recon it is some kind of marsupial.



Looks like a dog to me...


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 28, 2007)

It could be a dog, for sure.


----------



## scorps (Oct 28, 2007)

walks like a cat to me


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 28, 2007)

scorps said:


> walks like a cat to me



I thought that too, but the way it stands makes me think it is a dog. Don't get me wrong, I actually believe these animals are out there, but the one in that video was not one.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 28, 2007)

Cats let their tails hang down most of the time....


----------



## Australis (Oct 28, 2007)

Ive read that some of the Tassie Tiger trapers back in the day who caught loads of them
rarely sighted a thylacine roaming free, really only seeing the animals they got in the traps!

So if sightings were so rare when large numberes of thylacines existed in Tassie.........


----------



## Australis (Oct 28, 2007)

megalania isnt something you would want to find out herping in the aussie bush! lol


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 28, 2007)

To be honest i like the mystery of them not being confirmed to still be around. Just hope someone doesn't shoot one to prove they are still around.


----------



## Radar (Oct 28, 2007)

[video=youtube;xJctFeMmVfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJctFeMmVfM[/video]

Try this, its a few minutes, but check it out.


----------



## Australis (Oct 28, 2007)

After Steve Irwin was killed by a stringray, a strange rumor circulated that he might have captured an elusive, supposedly extinct Thylacine on videotape during the making of the mentioned episode. But, for whatever reason, the blurry footage was never broadcast. Or was it? I assume we will all be able to know - one way or the other - after the episode is shown on August 31, for the first time since Steve Irwin died.




http://www.cryptomundo.com/cryptozoo-news/irwin-2-07/


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 28, 2007)

If a thylacine was actually found, I wouldn't be surprised if we never heard about it. Something that rare would have to be protected and yelling "LOOK, I FOUND ONE!!!!" is definitely not the way to protect it!


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 28, 2007)

rednut said:


> There was one feral cat shot in western QLD that weighed in at 16kg, now thats a HHUUUGGGEEE cat. Having said that, there was actually video evidence of a pather/very large, very black, very feline looking thing down in Victoria or NSW, can't remember which. Quite good quality video, of this thing walking around on a hillside, out in the open in some sheep farmers paddock, was on TV (so it must be real, lol) on night a fair while back. Knowing what some of the 'private zoos' in this country have in stock, it really wouldnt amaze me if there was one or two getting around.


 
I think I remember seeing what you are refering to rednut. There was two sequences of footage shot several days apart. We saw the first sequence first and I have to admit it did look like a large panther, and moved like one. The second sequence which was aired at a later date showed the same animal approaching a roo, with the size reference there it certainly wasn't large enough for an adult panther, and was more the size of a large feral cat.


----------



## Radar (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, personally I think letting everyone know about it would simply ensure it became extinct. There was a case a while ago where what was believed to be a tassie tiger was shot by a property owner, who called the local parks and wildlife mob, only to have the carcass taken away for 'testing', after he recieved no contact from them for quite some time, he made a few calls, only to be told the animal was a feral cat and the carcass had been destroyed. The bloke is adamant the animal was no cat, and that it was infact a tassie tiger, and with him being a long time local who had shot his fair share of...well...everything....Im inclined to believe he knew what he was talking about. I think there may actually have been a second similiar incident, but cant remember the details.


----------



## MrSpike (Oct 28, 2007)

Rednut, if I'm thinking of the same video as you then it was shot in the Blue Mountains, across a paddock. The "panther" was standing next to a tree.

Kane


----------



## FAY (Oct 28, 2007)

I would love to think that the Tassie Tiger is still out there somewhere!
Humans really have a lot to answer for!


----------



## Khagan (Oct 28, 2007)

Well say if there was a small population of tassie tigers left somewhere, wouldn't there be problems with this population anyway due to inbreeding etc?


----------



## Radar (Oct 28, 2007)

Khagan said:


> Well say if there was a small population of tassie tigers left somewhere, wouldn't there be problems with this population anyway due to inbreeding etc?


 
Yeah, they are definatly 'functionally extinct', but there may still be a few individuals knocking around the bush somewhere. There was actually a bloke up near darwin who used to swear he had tassie tigers living under his back balcony, that he used to feed them. I think he's been hittin' the wacky tobaccy. Either that or someone painted stripes on a greyhound an let it free :lol:

And yeah, I think that was the video.


----------



## cris (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is a story about the cat i mentioned earlier. 
http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,17374294-2862,00.html


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 28, 2007)

lol maybe its a cross breed between a large ferral cat and a leopard


----------



## Radar (Oct 28, 2007)

Thats pretty sweet. You see some amazing musculature on the ferals around the head and shoulders after a few generations, but the entire body getting so huge is amazing. Would love to see a photo of that sucker.


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 28, 2007)

my family was in a town outside melbourne near kinglake and my brother had gone for a walk in the bush by himself, he returned convinced that he had seen a tassie tiger.
it is a nice thought that there may still be some out there, but i would be genuinely supprised if it is ever proven to be the case.


----------



## cris (Oct 28, 2007)

There is a pic in the november 2005 "Australian Shooter" it has been taken fisherman style(cat is much closer than anything else to make it look way bigger than it is).

There is a very small pic on this page and my scanner isnt working now.
http://www.strangenation.com.au/Articles/catsinbag.htm
Here is another link i came accross
http://australian-big-cats-videos.blogspot.com/


----------



## cma_369 (Oct 28, 2007)

Gecko_ProCs said:


> panther sightings have been reported in blue mountains area
> lions aswel
> the story goes that they are all decendant from animals released into the wild after old circuses went bankrupt years ago


Supposedly a family of big cats living round appin way and used to poach chickens from the farm.

Supposedly they actually killed one too, was in the local paper a while back.


----------



## Radar (Oct 28, 2007)

Wouldnt happen to have a spare copy of that mag sitting around chris?


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 28, 2007)

what about this one?

Big Puddy Cat


----------



## cma_369 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thats 1 big puddy cat moreliaman, deffinitely aint no feral cat.

The "thing" in [video=youtube;RDlzXfZ9JDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDlzXfZ9JDU[/video] posted up there ^^ looks alot like the tassie tiger on the stamp on this page http://www.cryptomundo.com/cryptozoo-news/irwin-2-07/ also posted up there.

The thing in the video didnt look like anything ive seen before untill i saw the stamp, unfortunately the footage is from 94 so the animal could be long gone.


----------



## cris (Oct 28, 2007)

rednut said:


> Wouldnt happen to have a spare copy of that mag sitting around chris?



nah, but i will download a driver for my scanner. These cats definately arnt bulletproof, there is hardly any of its head still attached :shock:


----------



## Radar (Oct 28, 2007)

cris said:


> nah, but i will download a driver for my scanner. These cats definately arnt bulletproof, there is hardly any of its head still attached :shock:


 
Cool, thanks. Bulletproof cats, that'd be a boring world. :|


----------



## method (Oct 28, 2007)

[video=youtube;rUM4B2B3SC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUM4B2B3SC4[/video]


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 28, 2007)

that dosn't run like a dog or a cat, funny nobody ever gets good, clear and steady video footage of these supposedly extinct/mythological animals


----------



## method (Oct 28, 2007)

Well thylacines kinda bounced on their back legs from studies done on them when they were in zoos, also there tails were alot like a kangaroos. Looks the part in the video 

Stupid amateur video footage lol


----------



## ari (Oct 28, 2007)

Nah the Tassie Tiger is still around, they aren't stupid & know to keep away I reacon. I saw one about 20 yrs ago up around Mole Creek & Chudleigh area in Tasmania. They are still there, just in small numbers & keeping away.


----------



## alex_c (Oct 28, 2007)

m.punja said:


> my brother and uncle swear on their lives that they saw a puma in the blue mountains. It moved to fast to get a photo of it though. It was drinking some wate when they noticed it and once the camera was set up it looked at them and took off. I think it's possible, just like I think it's possibly for the tas tigers to be living where Herpie's dad says so. As for all the 'scientists' that have searched for them over the years, have they actually searched on the mainland for these guys?


well if they search for them the way fisheries count the numbers of scallops in an area its no wonder why they havent found one:lol:


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 28, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> funny nobody ever gets good, clear and steady video footage of these supposedly extinct/mythological animals


 
Hit the nail on the head there.


----------



## ari (Oct 28, 2007)

Scientists reacon there are things extinct and then they out of the blue find one, plus they find new species never known before......so how can anyone say somethings extinct. Tasmania is a massive state of bush & forests and no way has anybody been through it all.


----------



## falconboy (Oct 28, 2007)

ari said:


> Scientists reacon there are things extinct and then they out of the blue find one, plus they find new species never known before......so how can anyone say somethings extinct. Tasmania is a massive state of bush & forests and no way has anybody been through it all.



Agreed. Even with the hunting they did for them, I cannot see how they could have got every one - they are also very strong carnivores, and there are tonnes of small mammals in Tassie for them to eat, so I feel their survival is very, very possible. To tell the truth, I don't know how a creature such as that could NOT survive. Can't wait for it to happen that they do find them for sure.


----------



## bigi (Oct 28, 2007)

The Yetty walks through my backyard on a daily basis.
i should ask him to stop and have a beer one day


----------



## method (Oct 28, 2007)

bigi said:


> The Yetty walks through my backyard on a daily basis.
> i should ask him to stop and have a beer one day



Nah, no more beer for you


----------



## nuthn2do (Oct 28, 2007)

Every mythical and extinct creature known to man exist in the Pilliga scrub, just ask a truck driver that runs the Newell Highway


----------



## cris (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is a pic of the big feral cat that was shot, the tail measured 700mm(apparently) so its head and body would have been over 1m.


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 28, 2007)

cris said:


> Here is a pic of the big feral cat that was shot, the tail measured 700mm(apparently) so its head and body would have been over 1m.



Something tells me that is not just a feral cat...


----------



## Radar (Oct 28, 2007)

Head? LOL. Im amazed they only kept the tail, I'd be skinning the whole thing and keeping it, as well as the skeleton. There's actually 5kg of salt in the toolbox of our bush-basher just in case....


----------



## cris (Oct 28, 2007)

cris said:


> Here is a story about the cat i mentioned earlier.
> http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,17374294-2862,00.html



This is the story to go with the pic above. Its a bit sad that only the tail was kept, but that was enough for the genetic testing. Perhaps he would have kept the skull if he could find it :lol:


----------



## Bill07 (Oct 28, 2007)

when i worked as a dogger in central queensland i trapped 2 cats about 18 mths apart in the same distict that would have been very close to the size of an adult fox


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2007)

I am pretty sure that it was dragged home from the back of a truck over rough terrain or something and the only thing to 'survive' was the tail


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 28, 2007)

Jen said:


> I am pretty sure that it was dragged home from the back of a truck over rough terrain or something and the only thing to 'survive' was the tail



Its head got blown to smitherenes by the bullet. The rest of it got thrown in the DNA said it was just a big Moggy.


----------



## reptyle (Oct 28, 2007)

i live in the blue mountains, NSW, and a few people that live up here have said they have seen the black panther at one stage or another. there are a number of fire trails that go throughout all the national parks...and its when people are driving along these at night that they see it/them.
as for food. there is no shortage. i went for a run this afternoon along one of the trails and saw 3 decent sized wallabies that would be perfect size for a panther. i dont think they would have any problem surviving in the thousands of acres of bush up here.
there was a news report/documentary on the black panther a little while back. it showed clear footage of a large black cat, that was definetly in my mind 100% a black panther. i thought, 'ok, maybe its in another country and they are just pulling me leg". then they showed one stalking an eastern grey kangaroo and chasing after it. could have been tampered with, but i rekon its true.
they also showed footage of farmers cattle that had huge claw marks down their rump, and pictures of sheep half eaten and up a tree. what else does that?
anyways, im a bleiever that they are out there, lol.
as for the thylacine, i agree with previous posts that it would be extremely difficult for every single on to be killed, and it is likely that there are small numbers in parts of the bush that have not reallt been accessed by people. hope there numbers rise again!!!
cheers, ian


----------



## MatE (Oct 28, 2007)

I cant see why panthers wouldnt survive in australia we have some of the best and hardest to explore country around and as for food how many marsupials do we have in australia,and the large amount of feral animals like deer which we have here on the east coast also goats, rabbits,pigs the list goes on.Was also wondering would it be possible for them to crossbreed with domestic cats or would the resulting animal be sterile like the tiger/lion cross ?


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 28, 2007)

MatE said:


> I cant see why panthers wouldnt survive in australia we have some of the best and hardest to explore country around and as for food how many marsupials do we have in australia,and the large amount of feral animals like deer which we have here on the east coast also goats, rabbits,pigs the list goes on.Was also wondering would it be possible for them to crossbreed with domestic cats or would the resulting animal be sterile like the tiger/lion cross ?



Lion/tiger crosses aren't sterile as far as I know.


----------



## ace#74 (Oct 28, 2007)

a few years ago me and a mate were walking through a paddock and an animal about the size of cattle dog ran across the field and into the bush it was brown cream and had a tail like a cat iv heard stories that at marshell mt in dapto there is a rottie the size of a horse that supposingly takes down cows i did not believe these stories but my coach showed me a picture of it half in the bushes half out its head was a least 3-4 times the size of a normal rottie easy


----------



## MatE (Oct 28, 2007)

abbott75 said:


> Lion/tiger crosses aren't sterile as far as I know.


Cool there you go then anything is possible lol.Maybe thats why ferals are so big.


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 28, 2007)

Method- Sorry to sound like i'm high here but that video is off the hook! Does'nt look like a cat, or dog for that matter, Kinda looks like a big marsupial half bouncing off the road, Thats AwEsOmE!!!
Keep the videos coming, their pretty kool, especcially the youtube ones!
:lol:





DyLaN


----------



## norris (Oct 28, 2007)

that video method put on is pretty cool, but it would be good to see it at full speed so that you can see exactly how its running


----------



## cris (Oct 28, 2007)

MatE said:


> Was also wondering would it be possible for them to crossbreed with domestic cats or would the resulting animal be sterile like the tiger/lion cross ?



There have been a number of designer cats made by cross breeding with large species, i remember reading about some with cheetah blood in them being imported for the pet trade in Australia. Not sure it it would be likely to happen in the bush though :?


----------



## cement (Oct 28, 2007)

Any coppers here? Whats the name of the monthly or so, in house mail magazine that you guys get. The one with the photos of murder victims etc. In a copy of that mag 9 or ten yrs ago a lion had escaped from a circus or zoo and was shot by a local policeman. The lion was very old and close to death anyway but it was a good thing it was shot.
This obviously can happen as it was documented here in the mag I saw. Makes you wonder what could happen if it was a fully healthy lion/ panther that could run and escape.

I've also heard of a bloke who lived in Tassie (hermit) long ago. The story goes he had a tassie tiger that lived with him and he would always know when someone was coming because it would get up and go hide. Way before he heard or saw the visitors.I would love for them to still be around, but Tasmania has a reputation for white man killing off natives. What have we done to this world?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 28, 2007)

MatE said:


> I cant see why panthers wouldnt survive in australia we have some of the best and hardest to explore country around and as for food how many marsupials do we have in australia,and the large amount of feral animals like deer which we have here on the east coast also goats, rabbits,pigs the list goes on.Was also wondering would it be possible for them to crossbreed with domestic cats or would the resulting animal be sterile like the tiger/lion cross ?


 

I agree and do believe in there existance in the bush of Australia but there seems to be little evidence of the remains of dead prey animals or the bodies of the panthers etc.

Having said that though i know a chap that used to walk his dogs up around the bush in the Blue Mountians area. His dogs suddenly froze one day and the hairs on there nape stood up and one of the dogs growled and sat down and let out a howling/whimpering sound (he said he had heard nothing like it before)and the other one lost control of its bowels as they rounded a corner. All over the track right in front of them was sme sort of bush fowl.As he was taking all this in he heard something take of through the bush that sounded bigger than his dogs when theydo it.
He and the dogs all ran off and when he got the balls to go back a few days everything was gone.


----------



## Clairebear (Oct 28, 2007)

There are lots of Yowie stories... they were given a hair from one by a chick who said she used to live with them in the bush (possibly tried to reproduce with them i can't remember if thats the same Yowie story though) and sent it for testing and it came back as an unknown thing. was odd.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 28, 2007)

Maybe it was the people from the movie the hills have eyes??


----------



## dintony (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow...just read through all these posts. 

I've never seen anything exciting but my sister has twice. Down near melbourne somewhere. 

She saw a massive black cat bound across the road in two bounds.


----------



## Nephrurus (Oct 29, 2007)

Crescent Nail Tail Wallaby

Desert Bandicoot

Desert Rat Kangaroo

Eastern Hare Wallaby

Goulds Mouse

Long Tailed Hopping Mouse

Pig Footed Bandicoot

Toolache Wallaby

White Footed Rabbit Rat


Noone makes any mad claims about these critters, but they are all extinct. They just aren't as well known... I'm sure if the Pig footed bandicoot was better publicised, every 2nd grey nomad would have seen one crossing the road, just on dusk, somewhere between Adelaide and Alice Springs. 

-H


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 29, 2007)

Who would recognise those animals except for some experts?

With big cat hybrids only the females have been proved fertile and only obvioulsy only back to one of the parent species. The resulting 75% off spring so far have been in very poor health although some have reached adult hood.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liger


----------



## mattmc (Oct 29, 2007)

i believe it is all true. i dont see how mankind could wipe out the thylacine. its gotta be out there somewhere. as for yowies there just old people who havnt had a good shave and where kangaroo skin and pelts. some relatives of mine in between mudgee and wellington claim they have seen a yowie on the outskirts of the bush. they also have 'proof' of panthers in the same area. they have found there best stallions that stand 6.5ft tall with massive gashes on there necks that couldnt have been caused by anything other. they have had the most aggresive dogs go whimping off injured and found dead animals with no possible explanation other than panther/big cat. 
anyone heard any recent stories of the gastric brooding frog or other frog sp. 
well ill tell you why you havnt. people are only interested in big things that kill other big things...sheep and cows and people. peeps dont want to here about a measly frog or a little bird or a furry little marsupial that is the size of a $5 note. they want action and the possibility of there being something thats higher on the food chain than themselves. personally, i plan to get scientific proof of these birds and frogs and reptiles and small marsupials that havnt been seen for decades. just wait 10-20 yrs when im in my twenties/thirties and i find all these animals and you see my name in the newspaper or on tele.
they are there its just a matter of looking.
jmo and my knowledge and stories my relos and mum have told me
mattmc


----------



## Radar (Oct 29, 2007)

Gastric brooding frogs are having a bit of a tough time with chytrid fungus atm, lol, and they ARE being looked for, believe me, there's been some pretty in depth studies of population crashes through time. Im not saying they're not out there, but they are being searched for, it just doesn't get publicised. 
Just remember that chytrid fungus is highly transmissable, highly virulent and extremely efficient at wiping out populations that have never encountered it, so try not to spread it, clean everything, microwave your boots if you have to. But good luck.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 29, 2007)

haha anyone heard the stories of the hairy men up in Quirindi?
apparently they wander the scrub and are cannibals who sneak up on your from behind, kill you, drag you deep into the scrub and eat you.....But first they have to get you out of the car .
i was with a few of the locals up there [cousins of my best mate] and we went driving about 3 am down the bush roads spotlighting roos and "accidently" waking up a small town  and he told me the stories of the hairy men
anyway we were cruising down this dirt road which was all clear, nothing too exciting when we realised we were a bit too far out of town and kinda low on fuel so we turned back only to run over this mass roll of discarded wire which was definatly not there on the way through, it got caught up on the diff so we got out to get it out and me being the smart a** that i am said "dude....its a hairyman trap, he threw it on the road so we would stop and he could kill us!" then right on que something moved in the scrub and you should have seen his face hahaha was so funny he ripped the wire out and jumped into the car and we drove away as fast as possible
was a good laugh 
but apparently there have been sightings of these "hairy men" who live out in the scrub so i guess it might be true??


----------



## herpie boy (Oct 29, 2007)

that footage is definatly a tassie tiger, you can even make out a stripped hind quarters. i was talking to my old man about this thread last night and he told me to tell every one that he will get conclusive evidents and never reveal the exact location.its just a matter of time.and he also said the last time he was there he saw what he thought was a pademelon which is supposibly not from that area.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 29, 2007)

At least 20/25 years ago around the Woronora Dam area in Sydney there was supposedly a yeti/bush beast sighted near the roadside crashing into the bush by two people test driving a car.. It was about 7 or 8 ft tall, quite hairy with a wallaby carcass under its arm. (but from the description this could be anyone from around the Helensburgh area   )
Don't know if it was true but it sparked quite an interest in this sort of stuff for me.


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 29, 2007)

i saw a dodo near puckapunyal once...


----------



## Hickson (Oct 29, 2007)

herpie boy said:


> he saw what he thought was a pademelon which is supposibly not from that area.



Umm...... you mean like a Tasmanian Pademelon, abundant and widespread throughout Tasmania?



And for everyone who is convinced that we couldn't have possibly killed off all the thylacines...... I suggest you read up on the Passenger Pigeon. If we could do that, then thylacines would be easy.



Hix


----------



## herpie boy (Oct 30, 2007)

no a pademelon in gippsland


----------



## Whisper2 (Oct 30, 2007)

i believe tassie tigers are still here.
my grandfather saw the 'last' surviving one in the hobart zoo but years later found them to be alive still.
my friends mother is also the head of the hobart museum section that does all the work on thylacines and goes out to sightings and analyses photos and claims. she swears on her life they are still out there, just they cant make it to bigger deal as the bush would be torn up by people hunting them for zoos and proof of existance. just leave them be is my opinion but people will keep hunting until they are found.


----------



## mattmc (Oct 30, 2007)

yeh chytrid fungus is a major prob and has already "Wiped" out atleast a dozen sp of frog throughout australia. I would certainly like to no where it came from
Cheers
MATT


----------



## Adzo (Oct 30, 2007)

mattmc said:


> yeh chytrid fungus is a major prob and has already "Wiped" out atleast a dozen sp of frog throughout australia. I would certainly like to no where it came from
> Cheers
> MATT



Africa


----------



## Radar (Oct 30, 2007)

mattmc said:


> yeh chytrid fungus is a major prob and has already "Wiped" out atleast a dozen sp of frog throughout australia. I would certainly like to no where it came from
> Cheers
> MATT


 
Pm'd, I'll let you make your on mind up on where it came from (and yes Im aware of the post above mine )


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 30, 2007)

Whisper2 said:


> i believe tassie tigers are still here.
> my grandfather saw the 'last' surviving one in the hobart zoo but years later found them to be alive still.
> my friends mother is also the head of the hobart museum section that does all the work on thylacines and goes out to sightings and analyses photos and claims. she swears on her life they are still out there, just they cant make it to bigger deal as the bush would be torn up by people hunting them for zoos and proof of existance. just leave them be is my opinion but people will keep hunting until they are found.


 

yea i think they are still out there
there could be a Taz Tiger sanctuary right under our nose and they could be breeding them back up then once they have substantial numbers they will be returned to the wild...
kinda like the Baboon sanctuary on mulgoa road near penrith 
not many people know its there but its there 
and there still has to be some out in the wild, maybe they are just really intelligent and evade traps and any kind of human contact to the best of their ability


----------



## mattmc (Oct 30, 2007)

chytrid has reached new zealand if im not mistaken 
and
is there really a baboon sanctuary or are you just pulling my leg


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 30, 2007)

no there seriously is
dad knows a girl who works there
she used to work at the Gosford reptile park
she had photo's on her fone of a mother Baboon who had a still born and they couldnt get it off her and by the time they did she had eaten half its face ..........was kinda gross but at the same time kinda cool...
when i meet her im gonna try and get her to get me a job helping out there
but Baboons kinda scare me....
i heard if you stare em them in eyes they'll bite ya face off :shock:


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 30, 2007)

I can't find an english version but this is pretty cool.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wwOMoC40q6k

I doubt wether it is a tiger but... you never know.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 30, 2007)

haha looks like someones pig dog got lost in the bush and starved a bit


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 30, 2007)

[video=youtube;QEdcMjcFASA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEdcMjcFASA[/video]

moves a bit like a rodent aye


----------



## cris (Oct 30, 2007)

rednut said:


> Pm'd, I'll let you make your on mind up on where it came from (and yes Im aware of the post above mine )



It didnt have anything to do with a government department did it?


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 30, 2007)

Does move alot like a rat.


----------



## mattmc (Oct 30, 2007)

dude the 1st one is a bloody robot if you ask me. it looks more like a hyena


----------



## mattmc (Oct 30, 2007)

you guys think yowies are wierd then check this one out...warning turn volume down
[video=youtube;ZrvPuxb5MB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrvPuxb5MB0[/video]


----------



## Radar (Oct 30, 2007)

cris said:


> It didnt have anything to do with a government department did it?


 
Thats actually part of one theory, that the gov is responsible for inadvertantly shifting it, but not too credible when all the dates and things are examined (mind you it can't be ruled out for at least part of the spread:?)


----------



## mattmc (Oct 30, 2007)

check this bigfoot out LOL
[video=youtube;Nf2DN5lhaso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nf2DN5lhaso&NR=1[/video]


----------



## mattmc (Oct 30, 2007)

2 more vids. man i reckon the 1st is real.
[video=youtube;RxHzy77abco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxHzy77abco[/video]

2nd one is hilarious. warning there i a swear word or 2 in it
[video=youtube;oCw0SoMllyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCw0SoMllyg[/video]


----------



## coxy (Oct 30, 2007)

Right on topic though is usa
http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,22672019-5001028,00.html


----------



## scorps (Oct 30, 2007)

be cool if tassie tigers where here still


----------



## pugsly (Oct 30, 2007)

No one finds it a little stange that every single sighting or photo of one of these 'feral cats' is Jet Black?

Now Im no cat or feral cat expert, but I would safely assume that there isnt THAT many jet black ferals going around...

I believe there is prob panthers around about, there has been like 400 sightings, Ive come across some HUGE paw prints in some bushwalks..


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 30, 2007)

When i lived in outback SA about a quater of the feral cats we shot were black, another quater were gingers and half were tabby cat coloured. There was an absolute horse of a ginger tom that we never managed to shoot, would have been about the size of a fox.


----------



## dintony (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,22672024-2,00.html


Found this on the news site!

Interesssssssting..... Opinions?


----------

